#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  VJTI riding high on the campus placements this year

## Engineering_Updates

Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute (VJTI), formerly Victoria Jubilee Technical Institute, is a premier regional engineering and technical institute aided by Government, located in Mumbai, Maharashtra, India, and one of the oldest engineering colleges in Asia.

VJTI Ranking 2012

    22 by the India Today Best Engineering colleges 2012
    32 by Outlook India Top Engineering Colleges of 2012

VJTI Placement 2012

In academic year 2012, most of the students of Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute (VJTI) are getting the annual package of 5-6 Lakhs per annum. As per latest report available yet Google has offered the highest package of this academic year of 30 LPA.
Almost 50 companies have visited the campus for placement and 20 more has to come. Placement details in bries are as below:

Five students placed in Microsoft on annual package of Rs 16 lakh. Google has made the highest offer in this years placements. Japanese firm, Rakuten has shortlisted around 14 candidates for their final interview and are likely to make an offer of Rs 30 lakh.

Source: 100Marks





  Similar Threads: GOT VJTI college in IT field, Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: VTU high voltage engineering semester exam previous year question paper download pdf VJTI Mumbai 2011Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion VJTI Mumbai 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion

----------

